# احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك(مخالف لقانون حقظ الطاقة)



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحاجة ام الاختراع 

من جزر شرق اسيا تعلم من ذالك المهندس كيف يمكنك الحصول على كهرباء 400 فولت و6 ونصف امبير 

من محركين كهربائيين 
كل منهم 3 فاز = 3 كهرباء 380 

االاو ل كمحرك سرعة دوررانه 2800 لفه دقيقة 

الثانى 3 فاز تم التعديل على خارطا الخل الكهربي باضافة بعض المكثفات 

وسرعة دورانه 1400 لفة بالدقيقة يستخدم كمولد للكهرباء


شاهد الفلم لتتعلم اكثر 

اسم الفلم 

RV-3 PH motor as Generator (Better Result)




الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOJcZ...e=channel_page

رابط اخر
http://www.youtube.com/user/revizal*​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 فبراير 2009)

رائع بل اكثر من رائع 

فين مهندسين الكهرباء ليروا تلك النتائج المدهشة 

الفلم الثانى لهذا المجترف 

ربط المحركين راءس بالراءس 

اسم الفلم 
*RV-Coupling on Saft 2HP 3PH motor head 
*



* اعمل له بحث في جوجل*


تجد الفديو له 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeSOz...eature=channel
ل


هو استخدم 3,8 أمبير للدخل الكهربي للمحرك الاول 


وحصل على 7,4 أمبير من المحرك الثانى الذى تم تحويله ليعمل على توليد الكهرباء 



input = 231 v X 3,8 a = 877,8 watt

Output (virtual circulation( = 465 v X 7,4a = 3441 watt


نتيجة رائعه فاين نحن منهم 
​


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

اخي وماهي طريقة تشغيل المحركين
الا تحتاج الى كهرباء لكي تعمل
مشكور


----------



## جبل ثمر (3 فبراير 2009)

وفقك الله اخي الكريم

وهل هناك احد الاعضاء قام بتجربة الطريقه


----------



## abaz21000 (7 فبراير 2009)

سلام عليكم 
أول مشاركة
شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
أن تشعل شمعة خير من أن تلعن الظلام


----------



## zeid25 (11 فبراير 2009)

لكي يتم قبول الكلام يجب ان يكون منطقيا ويتوافق مع العلم وليس مع الخيال
ما هو مصدر طاقة المحرك الأول ؟؟ 
وهل المحرك الأول يعمل دون ضياع للطاقة
هل المحرك الثاني او المولد يعمل دون ضياع للطاقة
هل عملية الربط يمكن ان تتم دون ضياع في الطاقة
اسئلة تحتاج الى اجابة


----------



## رشيد الديزل (11 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز اشكر جهدك ولكن انا شاهدة الموضوع وهوا غير مجدي


----------



## dia83 (11 فبراير 2009)

يمكن الإستفادة منه في الصيف أكثر بإعتبار تزايد إستعمال أجهزة التبريد وذلك بوضع نماذج أكبر لرفع شدة التيار في محطات على مستوى المدن


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

الاجابة بسيطة 

ادرسوا المجلات المغناطيسية و طرق حساباتها وستجدوا صحة ذالك 

وللاسف لا اجد الا الكسل والاجباط من البعض 

الغلم لا تاتى بالتمنى و على رقاب الاخرين عليك ان تجدتهد 

المحركات الكهربية بها فقد كبير جدا فى المجالات المغناكيسية اللتى ان تم استخدمها لتجد العجب العجاب 

عنك الكثير الذين نجحوا فى تحويل الطاقة الكهربية الى اضعاف قدرتها 

علينا ان نكون طلبة علم نافع وذعوا كلمة لا 
اللتى لن تجلب سوى التخلف العلى 

الدول المتقمة حذفو فكرة رفض اى فكرة ولذالك نجحوا وتقدموا 

وهناك من يرفض وهذا سبب التخلف العلمى والعملى


----------



## رشيد الديزل (12 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك على المشاركه ولكن انت محتاج لى كهربا كي تشقل الدينمو وتير الخارج اقل بكثير من الذي يستهلك ولكن الفكره جيده وتحتاج الى تطوير


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ذوق رفيع في التعليق، تسلم.*​


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## مؤيد حميد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مستحييييييييييييل عمل هذا يا اخي لان المولد عندما يبدا بالتوليد ومرور التيار سيعمل ممانعة اكير من قدرة المحرك الاول وشكرا


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مؤيد حميد قال:


> مستحييييييييييييل عمل هذا يا اخي لان المولد عندما يبدا بالتوليد ومرور التيار سيعمل ممانعة اكير من قدرة المحرك الاول وشكرا


مستحيل اذا كان المحركان من نفس النوع ونفس عدد اللفات 

اما هنا فالمحركان يختلفان 

وهذا هو الفرق ان المجالات المغناطيسية لها حسابات صعبه ولكنك فى النهايه تحصل على كهرباء اكثر 

راجع سيارة العالم نيكولاى تسلا مخترع المحرك الكهربي والمحولات 
ونقل الكهرباء بالثير فى الهواء 

فقد سيار بسيارة كهربية لمدة اسبوعين ولا يوجد مصدر للكهرباء بها غير صندوقه الخاص باختراعه العجيب وعندما اخذ هذا الصندوق بعد الاسبوعين لم تتحرك السيارة لعدم وجود مصدر كهربي لها 

الطاقة تفنى وتخلق من عدم 

فكل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك دو الجلال والاكرام 

فالفناء هو الانتهاء والعدم فالطاقة والمادة ستفنى يوم القيامة وكل شئ ماعدا رب السماء والارض 
والخلق 
هو ايجاد شئ من العدم وليس التحول من وجه لاخر
فالله تعالى ضلق كل شئ من عدم بقدرة ان يقول له كن فيكون 

فمن اصدق من الله تعالى حديثا 

فالعالم الذى يكتب لك قانون الطاقة لاتعلم ما الضغوط اللتى تحيط به لكتابة ذالك او الاغراء من المال او التهديد 

بالضافة الى ان الكثير من العلماء اخطئوا عن عمد 

مثل العالم دراون الذى ادعى ان الانسان كان اصله قرد وللاسف الكثير صدقوة فترة من الزمان لانهم لاعقول لهم الا حفظ اعمى للقوانين ليكونوا عبادا لها


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*ممكن اجابة هذا الانشغال*

*ارجوا ممن يعرف الاجابة الا يبخلني من الرد
حقيقة موضوع توليد الكهرباء بهذه الطريقة رائع جدا 
لكن ما رايته في طريقة ربط محركين بنفس الراس ممتاز الا ان كل التفاصيل مجهولة
هل لي ان اعرف ممن لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال برسم توضيحي يجعل الطريقة سهلة اكثر 
ووضع قائمة باسماء المعدات اللازمة لنجاع هذه التجربة..وكيفية اعطاء السرعة الابتدائية للمحرك لاعطائه الانطلاقة الاولى..
فالرجاء من مهندسينا الاجابة الكاملة
والشكر موصول لكل الاعضاء*


----------



## monsif2003 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا في انتظار رد الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 سبتمبر 2009)

monsif2003 قال:


> انا في انتظار رد الاخوة المهندسين



من سيفيدك هو قسم الكهرباء 

ضع سؤالك هناك لتجد الرد سريعا 

فالمحرك ال3 فاز لابد من تغيير توصيلاته بعلبة الاسلاك 
وتركيب مكثف لا اعلم سعته 

الاهم هو الفرق فى عدد لفات المحركين


----------



## abo raed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

هل ممكن الرسم البياني لهذه التجربة ؟؟


----------



## kot92 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

محركات ال3 فاز لاتولد كهرباء بالدوران


----------



## hanyteto (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رائع بل اكثر من رائع *


----------



## د حسين (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*مستحيل*

تحية طيبة
الموضوع:70: مستحيل ......:70: لاتضيعوا وقتكم ولا اموالكم راجع موضوع محرك دائم الحركة بين الوهم والحقيقة وشكرا:56:


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 أكتوبر 2009)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة
> الموضوع:70: مستحيل ......:70: لاتضيعوا وقتكم ولا اموالكم راجع موضوع محرك دائم الحركة بين الوهم والحقيقة وشكرا:56:



دعنى اوضح لك اخى الفاضل ما هو المستحيل ؟

المستحيل هو ان نغلق اعيننا وعقولنا عن ما ترى 

والمستحيل هو انك تاتينا بواقع علمى عملى يثبت عكس ما فى الموضوع 

والمستحيل هو ان نتفق على شئ فالخلاف والرفض من طبائع الكثير من الناس 

والمستحيل ان يكون قانزن ونظرية حفظ الطاقة سليم مثل القراءن وذالك لانه من وضع البشر الذين يكذبون لاسباب مالية 

والمستحيل ان تترك ااختراعات اللتى تثبت ان الطاقة يمكن الحصول عليها من مصادر غير تقليدية وبالمجان = لان بائعى الطاقة يريدونها غالية لمصالحهم المالية 

والمستحيل ان نترك الموضوعت اللتى تشرح الطاقة الحرة بدون مهاجمتها او تكذيبها 

والمستحيل ان نترك تلك العلم مجال للبحث والدراسة والتجارب = والا اكتشف المهندسين انها صحيحة ودخل الى مجال الاختراع والانتاج 

والمستحيل ان ياتى من يرفض تلك الخترعات الحديثة بدلي علمى واحد = فما اسهل الكذب وما اسهل الرفض 
فجاء سنوات العالم داروون وقال ان الانسان كان اصله قرد وتطور وتم تدريس تلك النظرية حتى عندنا وهناك من امن بها واعتبرها قراءن له لايقبل الجدال ولا المناقشة فقد اغلق عقله وعينيه واذانه 

وكان هناك العالم جاليلوا الذى اثبت ان الارض كروية واعدموه لاصراره على نظريتة 

و كذالك العالم اينشتين عندما اكتشف الذرة 

فهاجموه وكذبوه لان قوانين الفيزياء فى ذالك العصر تثبت ان الجزئ هو اصغر شئ من المادة ولا يمكن انقسامه 

ورفضوا فكرة انه يتكون من مجوعة ذرات والذرات تتكون من الكترونات وبروتونات 


فقد امن الكثير من الذين ينتسبون الى العلم بان الارض مسطحة واخر المحيط يصب في واد جهنم 


لا مستحيل فى الفيزياء مع التجارب والبحث العلمى العملى المدعوم بالتجارب وخاصة ان هناك تعتيم على مصادر الطاقة الحرة 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## د حسين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*لاتخلط بين الطاقات المتجددة ومحرك دائم الحركة*

أخي العزيز بعد التحية 
يبدو أنك مازلت تخلط بين الطاقات المتجددة أو الطاقات المختزنة (وهي حقيقة ولاخلاف فيها ) وبين محرك دائم الحركة ( حيث أنه يعمل لللأبد بدون أي نوع من الطاقة وهو وهم )
وما ذا تقصد بالطاقة الحرة ولأي نوع من الاحتمالين السابقين
وطلبت منك مثالا محددا وطبعا لا أطلب منك براءة الاختراع .... بل فقط لأي فكرة عالمية حول نفس الموضوع حرصا عل سرية أبحاثك ....
ثم ما دخل دارووين بالموضوع نحن نتحدث عن الطاقة وليس عن القرود ؟؟؟؟؟:67:
نيوتن اكتشف قوانين الطاقة النووية وصحيح أن بعضهم كذبوه ولكن القنبلة الذرية والطاقة النووية ظهرت بعد بضع سنوات رغم السرية الشديدة الشديدة والمشددة ووضعت بالاستثمار الفعلي بينما 500 عام ولم نر أي من المحركات المزعومة وهي حتما أقل سرية وأقل خطرا من القنبلة الذرية .
أرجو المتابعة وخذ وقتك بالمراجعة والاطلاع ..... وشكرا:56:


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> دعنى اوضح لك اخى الفاضل ما هو المستحيل ؟
> 
> المستحيل هو ان نغلق اعيننا وعقولنا عن ما ترى
> 
> ...



* لاعجب من ان نرى من يعمل على حجب العلم والتكنولوجيا بدون ادلة 

فما اسهل الكذب 

فمن يعيش فى الاوهام ورفض التكنولوجيا لان عقله لايساطيع ان يقبلها او يفهمها ويرفضها فتلك مشكلته وحدة ولا يجب ان يفرض تخلفه العلمى عن فهم تلك التكنولوجيا على الاخرين 

واليكم موضوع جديد يؤيد صحت تلك المحركات 
لدكتور من الجامعة فى البرايل متخصص فى علوم الفزياء 

وليس احد يكتب يكذب تلك المحركات باسلوب يدل على انه لا علم له بعلوم الفزياء 
وربما يكون مدفوع لعمل ذالك من جهه معينه ليظل العرب فى قمة البعد عن اللحاق بركب التكنولوجيا 

اليكم الرابط
كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe motor http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html*


----------



## برهم السيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mhmdmh (24 أغسطس 2010)

نريد توضيح اكثر 
عالعموم شكرا


----------



## emhdisam (27 أغسطس 2010)

انا ممن يرفضوا هذا كلام غير صحيح


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

false


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

موجودة ونا سويتة لكن تحاج لمجهود للوصول للنتائج المطلوبة وتطلب من الكل عدم شل قدرات اي شخص لاانة احباط للمعنويات وكل شى جائزوالسلام عليكم


----------



## eng4ahmed (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا اخي عمار بدأت بهذا العمل برجاء افادة الجميع إلي ما توصلت الية ولك الاجر 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الاستاذ الصناعي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ليس هنالك من مستحيل .قال تعالى(وما أوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا)صدق الله العظيم
تحياتي...


----------



## نور جابر (5 يناير 2012)

توضيح بعض المعلومات اهم من قبول الفكره او رفضها 

* ماهي قدرة المحرك الاول والثاني ؟
*ما هو معامل القدره للمحرك الاول والثاني ( & - COS ) ؟ 
* عدد اللفات وجهد التغذيه ليس له علاقه بالقدره فمن الممكن التحكم فيهم لأغلب المحركات وليست اختراع ؟

*هل ماكينة اللحام الكهربي( المحول الكهربي) ذات خرج (100 امبير ) اقوي من مصدر الكهرباء بالورشه ذات المصدر ( العداد 40امبير ) هل وفرت لنا هذا الفرق الهائل مجانا؟
القدره المعطاه او المستفاده مرتبطه ب ( الامبير ) و( فرق الجهد ) و( معامل القدره )و الكفائه لألة التحويل ............ وليس الامبير فقط
لكي يتم تحويل المحرك ( 3 اوجه ) الي محرك وجه واحد يوصل احد الاوجه علي التوالي مع مكثف يتناسب مع قدرة المحرك وفي هذه الحاله سوف يقل عزم الدوران و المجال الدوار اي عدد لفاته في الدقيقه .
؟
المحرك ( 380فولت ) ثلاث اوجه قدرة ( 2 حصان ) و0.8=( & - COS ) يستهلك (3.5 امبير ) اي ( 1.66 كيلو وات )
نفس المحرك عند تشغيله علي
( 220 فولت ) وجه واحد يستهلك (3.5 امبير ) وقدره (1.1 حصان ) اي ( 0.850 كيلو وات ) اي عدد لفات اقل وعزم دوران اقل
؟
؟
نفترض ان المحرك الاول بقدرة اثنين حصان ( 2-HP ) بمعامل قدره 0.9 بأعتبار انه ذات جوده تصنيع عاليه 
جهد التشغيل ( 380-220v ) ثلاث اوجه
اذا القدره المنتجه ميكانيكيا هي (2) حصان في حالة ( 380) او ( 1.1 جصان ) في حالة ( 220 ) ناقص فقد الاحتكاك والفيض المغناطيسي الشارد .
اذا القدرة المنتجه اقل من ( 1 ) حصان ميكانيكي من طاقه مستهلكه ( 0.850 ك وات ) او ( 1.1حصان )
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نفترض اننا اهملنا الفقد السابق ذكره
وكانت القدره المعطاه للمحرك الثاني هي ( 1.1حصان ) خالصه بدون فقد التي كلفتنا ( 0.850 ك وات ) 

وعلي ذلك يجب الرد علي سؤال ؟
(( المحرك الثاني )) او المولد او ......... سميه ما شئت عندما نغذيه بحركه ميكانيكيه بعزم دوران قدره ( 1.1حصان ) هل سوف يعطينا قدرة توليد كهربيه اكبر مما اخذه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماكنش حد غلب
المطلوب انه يخرج لنا علي الاقل (1.1حصان ) او 0.850 ك وات في حالة ان كفائته في التحويل 100% بدون اي فقد في المولد او المحرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما الفيديو فهو يعتبر تحويل من تيار220 فولت(وجه واحد) الي تيار ( 3اوجه ) وهو تحويل فرق الجهد وعدد الاوجه فقط . اما شدة الامبير المقاسه فهذه وهميه لأنها لا تستطيع تشغيل محرك اخر بقدرة (1 حصان )وألا كان شغل بها حمل حقيقي مثل احد المحركات في الخلفيه . او علي الاقل جعلها دائرة مغلقه بدون مصدر ( الفيشه )

المحصله هي فقد الطاقه وليس اكتساب الطاقه .​


----------



## فتحي محمد1 (5 يناير 2012)

واين نضع القانون العام الذي يقول ان الطاقة لا تفني ولاتستحدث من العدم


----------



## deers (26 مايو 2013)

لي اكثر من شهر ابحث عن اجابات لرابط نشرتة اخي الكريم وهذا هو قد شاهدة واللة اكثر من مرة قبل ان اجدة هنا ولدي ايمان كامل انني استطيع تطبيق الفكرة واللذي ذادني حماسة عندما اجد من سياعدني في هذالعمل وقد وجتها وجدتها ارجو منك تكرما تزويدي بنوع المولد كم كيلو كم لفة بالدقيقة وهل يحتاج الي اي اضافات ايضا الموتور كم w وعدد الدورات حتي اقوم بهذا العمل


----------



## deers (26 مايو 2013)

سؤال ما هو الماطور الذي بحركتة يسطيع تشغيل المولد كعمل طبيعي وما هو المولد اللذي اذانتج منة االتيار يستطيع تشغيل الموتورباختصار ارجو منك تزويديبتفاصيل المحركين بشكل مبسط انا مهني ولا اافهم بالحساب الدقيق والكهرو مغناطيس وكذا لو قوة المحركين دورانهم ناتج المولد واستهلاك الماطور وما لك الا تشوف مني رابط واقول لك الفكرة جربتها ونجحت ان شاء اللة واللة اننا في امس الحاجة الي هذا العمل في اليمن الحاجة ام ...... وفقك اللة


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (27 مايو 2013)

نور جابر قال:


> توضيح بعض المعلومات اهم من قبول الفكره او رفضها
> 
> * ماهي قدرة المحرك الاول والثاني ؟
> *ما هو معامل القدره للمحرك الاول والثاني ( & - COS ) ؟
> ...



أتمنى من صاحب الموضوع يرد بنفس الطريقة
وإذا ما تقدر أتمنى تثبت لنا بتجربة منك واقعية لأن الناس بيخسرو وقت وفلوس على الفاضي
إتقي الله في مواضيعك وإنك سوف تسأل عنها


----------



## Ahmed Nbeh (28 مايو 2013)

*​أكثر من رائع*​


----------



## هبة .. (29 مايو 2013)

مهندسة كهرباء حديثة التخرج كيفية التدريب العملي للعمل


----------



## eng.most (10 يونيو 2013)

بصراحة الكلام فى هذا الموضوع بدون الدليل القائم على العلم و التجربة مضيعة للوقت و استخفاف بالعقول


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع
لكن المشكل المطروح عند تغذية حمل معين يكون هناك هبوط في التوتر و متصاص للتار الكهربائي وهذا ما يؤدي الى انخفاض سرعة المحرك هذا الاخير يؤثر على سرعة المولدة التي بدورها تعطي جهد ضعيف
سلام


----------



## saeed2000yamin (2 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي حسين (3 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم

- لحساب ال input power لا بد من حسابها على الفازات الثلاثه . ونفس الشيئ بالنسبة لل output power تحسب على الفازات الثلاثه .. ويراعى ايضا معامل القدرة عند قياس ال input power ... 
- التجربة بها خلل واضح جدا وهي قدرة المولده حيث ذكرت على ال nameplate انها 1.5 ك .واط .
- عند الحساب الدقيق نجد ان القدرة الداخلة مساويه للقدرة الخارجة ناقصا (الفقد النحاسي في الملفات لكل من المحرك والمولده مجوع اليها الفقد الميكانيكي والفقد المغناطيسي )

بالمحصلة النتيجة فيها تحايل واضح جدا .


----------



## الداخلية (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبتديء ليونكس مسوي نفسه عبقري بكل شيء مرة بالطاقة الشمسية ومرة بالمغناطيسية ومرة بالهايدروجين

سوال اخي المبتديء ؟ ما هي انجازاتك ؟ وفي ماذا ابدعت ؟؟
قانون حفظ الطاقة صحيح ولا يمكن تكذيبه
يقول انشتاين ( لا شيء من لاشيء )
اعذرني على تهجمي عليك ولكني رايت منك الكثير واستغرب مواضيعك وفي النهايه نخرج ب لاشيء وتطلعت انت اقل شخص عنده فكرة في موضوعك .

*


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سعيد الدوسري (11 نوفمبر 2013)

غير منطي بتاتاً وشكرا


----------



## مصمم راقي (7 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع ممتاز و التخصص في مجال معين فقط بالنسبة لي خطأ ..
ثانيا أنا مع مجموعة من المهندسين لنا 3 اشهر نشتغل على نفس الفكرة و قد استهلكنا اموال كبيرة و أيضا تصاميم كثيرة و اخر تصميم وصلنا إليه هو أننا خرجنا عن التصاميم الموجودة في الانترنت .. و النتيجة التي وصلنا لها لتاريخ اليوم هي فعلا خرجت لنا كهرباء بقوة 225 فولت من مولد 3 كيلو و نصف وموتور DC عدد اثنين بأخذ تقريبا 3 امبير AC أي 60 امبير DC 12v لكن المشكلة مجرد توصيل اي حمل على المولد تنقص الفولتية إلى ما بين 140 و 130 و 150 
طيب كيف احافظ على الفولتية و الهرتز ؟ لو عملت فلاي ويل كم يكون وزنه وكيف احسب ذلك ... المعذرة حاليا لا استطيع تصوير ما وصلنا إليه ..
أيضا هل عندكم فكرة عن المكثفات التي استخدمها صاحب الفيديو ايش نوعها و كم فاراد وكم فولت .. وكيف احصل عليها ...


----------



## عماد الحمادى (7 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
أخبرنى صديقى يعمل فى مصنع السكر بسوهاج أن التجربه ناجحه 
25 لمبه(من العدم)
جنريتور وموتور....البدء يحتاج لمصدر تيار
سمعت معلومه ان المولد يحتاج ثلث القدره لادارته
منتظر صديقى ...لا اعرف عن صاحبى أنه كذاب.
الاخ (*الداخلية*)
هدانا الله وإياك


----------



## د حسين (12 يوليو 2015)

مصمم راقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع ممتاز و التخصص في مجال معين فقط بالنسبة لي خطأ ..
> ثانيا أنا مع مجموعة من المهندسين لنا 3 اشهر نشتغل على نفس الفكرة و قد استهلكنا اموال كبيرة و أيضا تصاميم كثيرة و اخر تصميم وصلنا إليه هو أننا خرجنا عن التصاميم الموجودة في الانترنت .. و النتيجة التي وصلنا لها لتاريخ اليوم هي فعلا خرجت لنا كهرباء بقوة 225 فولت من مولد 3 كيلو و نصف وموتور DC عدد اثنين بأخذ تقريبا 3 امبير AC أي 60 امبير DC 12v لكن المشكلة مجرد توصيل اي حمل على المولد تنقص الفولتية إلى ما بين 140 و 130 و 150
> طيب كيف احافظ على الفولتية و الهرتز ؟ لو عملت فلاي ويل كم يكون وزنه وكيف احسب ذلك ... المعذرة حاليا لا استطيع تصوير ما وصلنا إليه ..
> أيضا هل عندكم فكرة عن المكثفات التي استخدمها صاحب الفيديو ايش نوعها و كم فاراد وكم فولت .. وكيف احصل عليها ...



عزيزي رافي 
لا تتعب نفسك وتخسر اموالك ووقتك واخيرا قد تخسر معنوياتك وعقلك .... وكل ماتراه من فيدوهات كلها كاذبة وخادعة ينشرها اصحابها لأجل خداع الناس وسلب الأموال ... او انهم وصلوا لمرحلة الهلوسة وفقدان السيطرة على نفسيتهم وكثيرا منهم انتحروا في آخر المطاف .. ارجوك ان تصدقني


----------



## صلاح صويلح (19 يوليو 2015)

*فكره*

اعتقد انه اذا شغلنا المحرك ببطارية 12 فولت والمحرك يدير الدينمو والذي بدورة يخرج تيار بقوة 3000 وات.ونخرج من الدينمو شاحن بطارية يشحن بطارية اخرى 12 فولت والفائض من الخارج من الدينمو يستفاد منه.


----------

